# Cruze Diesel Link from Chevrolet's Media Site (Engine Details)



## carbon02 (Feb 25, 2011)

I thought this link on the chevrolet media site may be interesting to some. 
Really a timing belt, with a 100,000 mile service interval? 

With the price difference of diesel, and the extra potential maintenance, is this really going to go over big with the USA consumers?

I guess it's going to be a performace play vehicle with high torque and power. 

Appears to be near identical to what the European Version is, except that they are appear to be offering the automatic transmission.

General Motors | Featured News | GM.com


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Timing belts suck.Busted up my knuckles trying to change one and the water pump on my last car. What a pain.

What's this hugemous metal canister under the exhaust manifold on this engine? Is that the particulate filter?


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

...here's the *Sargent Friday *(_'...just the *facts*, ma'am...'_) summary:

• 2.0L turbo-diesel, 148 hp (110 kW) / 258 lb-ft (350 Nm) @ 2000 rpm
• 16.5:1 compression ratio
• 10-seconds of 280 lb-ft (380 Nm) "over-boost"
• 408 lbs (185 kg) engine weight
• Iron block, aluminum head and intake manifold
• *Rubber* (not chain!) timing belt
• B20 bio-diesel compatibility
• Exhaust particulate filter & urea injection (4.5 gal tank)

...so, we get a *detuned* 148 hp version of the 160 hp european/aussie diesel!?!


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

jblackburn said:


> What's this hugemous metal canister under the exhaust manifold on this engine? Is that the particulate filter?


I bet it is. When my dad and I removed the one from his F-450, it was probably twice the size of that one if not more. The whole pipe assembly was probably 200#, and the replacement straight pipe was maybe 20#


----------



## Eugene_C (Mar 15, 2012)

70AARCUDA said:


> ...so, we get a *detuned* 148 hp version of the 160 hp european/aussie diesel!?!


They might argue that it's "re-tuned" for mileage or emissions or something. The mileage seems a bit higher. I am surprised they went for all that power. I guess I'm not surprised. They don't want to stereotype diesels as "slow" right out off the bat. Maybe we'll get a thriftier but slower version in the future.


----------

